
The State Of Twitter - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/07/the-state-of-twitter.html
======
snikolic
The segment from 14:00-17:00 is pretty interesting. They discuss the Twitter
ecosystem, Twitter's buy/build philosophy, and particularly the social media
analytics ecosystem.

"We're not going to build that kind of stuff ourselves...that's not anything
we're ever going to do."

Are they going to leave all of that analytics money (and other ecosystem
money) on the table, buy up the largest players, or start extorting them for
revenue shares? Those are really the only options I see.

